# Stanley Gower on the two rotten pillars of Arminianism



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2019)

... THERE are two rotten pillars on which the fabric of late Arminianism (an egg of the old Pelagianism, which we had well hoped had been long since chilled, but is sit upon and brooded by the wanton wits of our degenerate and apostate spirits) doth principally stand.

The one is, That _God loveth all alike_, Cain as well as Abel, Judas as the rest of the apostles.

The other is, That _God giveth_ (nay is bound, “ex debito,” so to do) _both Christ, the great gift of his eternal love, for all alike to work out their redemption, and “_vires credendi_,” power to believe in Christ to all alike to whom he gives the gospel_; whereby that redemption may effectually be applied for their salvation, if they please to make right use of that which is so put into their power. ...

For more, see Stanley Gower on the two rotten pillars of Arminianism.

P.S. If anyone knows of a portrait of Stanley Gower, please bring it to my attention.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 31, 2019)

@Reformed Bookworm - ever come across a portrait of Stanley Gower?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Dec 31, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> @Reformed Bookworm - ever come across a portrait of Stanley Gower?



I have not come across one yet. I'll check the Puritan research rooms when I go back to work on Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 1, 2020)

The first church I ever worked at was founded in 1629 in Sheffield, England. Stanley Gower was the first minister (before he was a member of the Westminster Assembly). https://sheffieldpres.org.uk/about-us/hill-top-chapel

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 1, 2020)

Hamalas said:


> The first church I ever worked at was founded in 1629 in Sheffield, England. Stanley Gower was the first minister (before he was a member of the Westminster Assembly). https://sheffieldpres.org.uk/about-us/hill-top-chapel


Do you recall there being any paintings of Gower?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 1, 2020)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> Do you recall there being any paintings of Gower?



Nope. (It's a good Puritan chapel - so not a painting in the place.)


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jan 1, 2020)

Hamalas said:


> Nope. (It's a good Puritan chapel - so not a painting in the place.)


Silly me. I am not sure what I was thinking with such a question.


----------

